# How to DIMyself Soda Stream?



## Rattler (Mar 21, 2011)

What fittings are you guys using to take off the gas with soda stream bottles?


----------



## saximus (Mar 21, 2011)

Just get some tubing (the name escapes me at the point in time) and you can push it onto the pipe on the soda stream machine. No fittings necessary then.
Have a look here:http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/co2-gas-chamber-instructions-94534/
The pictures on the main post are gone but there is a picture of a complete setup further down on the first page


----------



## dtasrt_lk (Mar 21, 2011)

I use thin, flexible irrigation tubing that you can buy from Bunnings or similar place. I have a pretty old soda stream machine though, dont know if other machines have the same slim outlet. But anyway places like Bunnings has all sorts of flexible tubing.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Mar 21, 2011)

i just use fish tank air line, picked up 2 meters for $2 at my local aquarium, still got plenty of it left. it fits tightly over the soda stream outlet, but can be removed so the soda stream can still be used to make drinks.


----------



## LiasisKing (Mar 21, 2011)

i took all the guts out of my old soda stream, and just took the piece of hose used for the cordial and slid it on the end, 

works a charm


----------



## Rattler (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks all but i didnt realise you all use the whole machine, not just the gas bottle.


----------



## saximus (Mar 21, 2011)

Using the whole machine is much simpler. You just pull it out of the box, attach a hose and you're ready for some gassing! You can probably get fittings for the bottles but it's totally unnecessary. Plus like others said, you can still make soft drinks with it if you leave it intact


----------



## Rattler (Mar 21, 2011)

got it


----------



## sookie (Apr 11, 2011)

Can someone please explain what we are gassing and why?is it rodents?is that how you put them to sleep/kill them?i hope that what you are talking about.


----------



## saximus (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes Sookie it's for rats/mice but it would work for rabbits and stuff too


----------



## sookie (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks saximus,i was hoping to find this info out but didn't want to seem gory.for rabbits too.....hmmmmmm......we just got a rabbit,may need another one..a boy.


----------



## saximus (Apr 14, 2011)

Rabbits suck. Totally not worth it. You're better off doing rats


----------

